# Ear brag



## Storms (May 7, 2018)

Luka is about 13 weeks old, and just yesterday he sprouted his second ear! His right ear had been up for quite a while, but his left one was a bit lazy and stayed floppy for a while. What's even crazier is that the change happened in a matter of hours. My partner was home for lunch between 2-3 p.m., and the left ear was still floppy. I got home from work at 5, and both were standing!

Although we still had tons of time before they were both "supposed" to be up, I couldn't help but worry since many GSD pups his age have already gotten both of their ears. I'd love him no matter what, even if both ears were floppy, but I am so relieved to see he's developing normally. I'm still expecting them to drop again once he starts teething, but I'm still so happy that he's reached this GSD milestone.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What a cute puppy! Don't be shocked if they don't continue to stand all the time, it's not uncommon for them to dance around (up then down then up) while teething.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a cutie! Love those ears!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Our girl Tuke had her ears up when she came home between 8-9 weeks and hers stayed up. Her sisters ears were up but did a bit of a dance for a few days before staying up and Ranger came with his ears up too. Both our wgsl boys took up until 4-5 months before they stayed up for good. I’m not sure if there is some difference between lines or not?


----------



## MikeHayes43 (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm so excited that Gabriel's ears have Finally stood up. Now 18 weeks old.


----------



## stoli2003 (Aug 24, 2011)

Zore's ears at 17 weeks.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Adorable!!! Ah the ear dance <3


----------



## Atreu (Nov 30, 2018)

OMG!!! so cute!! <3 i love black gsds.


----------

